# Through the lychgate



## tb2 (Apr 11, 2008)

A view of Thornham church, Norfolk, seen through the arches of its lychgate.


  Tony 

 For more info: http://photoreflect.blogspot.com/2008/04/through-lychgate.html


----------



## Wyjid (Apr 11, 2008)

any idea what the signs say in the bottom corners?


----------



## tb2 (Apr 11, 2008)

They're memorials shown on the last two pictures on this page:
http://www.roll-of-honour.com/Norfolk/Thornham.html

Tony


----------



## Bull Goose (Apr 11, 2008)

I quite like the perspective here, and the contrast.

The sign on the right says: "And Two Own Thor."  It doesn't make any sense. And for another thing you shouldn't start a sentence with and.


----------



## myopia (Apr 11, 2008)

amazing. it reminds me of cambridge. it looks very surreal.



Bull Goose said:


> And for another thing you shouldn't start a sentence with and.



this guy is FUNNY


----------



## 3.14 (Apr 11, 2008)

love the framing


----------



## Rolland (Apr 11, 2008)

Great composition !!


----------



## tb2 (Apr 12, 2008)

Thanks for the comments folks. I decided to give this one a contrasty b&w treatment to maximise the effect of the lychgate framing.

Regards, Tony


----------



## abraxas (Apr 12, 2008)

Great job and processing.


----------



## KevinDks (Apr 13, 2008)

I like this a lot - I went to school about 30 miles east of there, in North Walsham, and the whole of that part of Norfolk is just full of nice old churches like this. Big nostalgia trip for me, thank you!

Kevin


----------



## logan9967 (Apr 13, 2008)

i love this pic, but the horizon is bothering me, it looks a few degrees off


----------



## tb2 (Apr 13, 2008)

Thanks Abraxas, Kevin & Logan. For someone interested in English churches Kevin the eastern counties of Lincolnshire, Norfolk and Suffolk can't be beaten. Don't worry about the horizon Logan - its only the church being not quite parallel with the lychgate.

Regards, Tony


----------



## Sarah23 (Apr 13, 2008)

I really love the framing! great job!


----------



## kundalini (Apr 13, 2008)

Well done Tony.  This is a great shot.


----------

